# Tubal ligation and ovarian cyst aspiration



## JulieK (Feb 11, 2013)

Can I bill a laparoscopic tubal fulguration (58670) with a laparoscopic ovarion cyst aspiration (49322)?  If so, wound I use a modifier -51 or -59?  Thanks  for your help.


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, these are billable together. 58670 is primary and use a 51 modifier on the 49322.


----------



## JulieK (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

